# FMA Supply Links



## K Williams

Ready Made Sticks:

http://www.bloodsport.com/product.htm
http://www.stickman-escrima.com/start.htm
http://www.cboggs.com/migstix/
http://www.bladeart.com/production/toxic_toys/toxic_toys.htm#3037
http://www.bobsbokkens.com/
http://www.geocities.com/Colosseum/Rink/8337/
http://www.kriscutlery.com/Kris/philippine/Philippine.html
http://www.eskrimador.com/
http://www.nnaji.fsnet.co.uk/stix.htm
https://autumnix.com/canemasters/long_sticks_staffs.html#escrima
http://www8.ivenue.com/sofstxconcepts/index2.ivnu

Raw Rattan:

http://www.bambooandrattan.com/index.htm
http://www.franksupply.com/bamboo.html

Stickbags:

http://www.bladerigger.com/stickbag.html
http://www.bladerigger.com/sticksling.html
http://www.bloodsport.com/product.htm

Grip Strengtheners:

http://www.rei.com/online/store/Pro...00&productId=2406&parent_category_rn=40000052
http://www6.mailordercentral.com/ironmind/products.asp?dept=8
http://www.wle.com//products/td12m.html

Masks & Armor:

http://www.eskrimador.com/spar.htm
http://www.santelli.com/framesstore/masks.html
http://www.triplette.com/sport fencing/sport_fencing_masks.htm

Self Defense Products:

http://www.keychaindefense.com/
http://www.survivalsheath.com/products/access.htm
http://www.selfdefenseproducts.com/
http://chasclements.tripod.com/products.htm

Knives & Related Products:

http://www.1sks.com
http://www.newgraham.com
http://www.osograndeknives.com/
http://www.szaboinc.com/index1.html
http://www.newtlivesay.com/
http://www.mnsi.net/~nbtnoel/products.htm
http://www.rivercitysheaths.com/
http://www.survivalsheath.com/noflash.htm
http://www.skunkworksusa.com/

Training Knives:

http://www.trainingblades.com/index01.htm
http://www.osograndeknives.com/Boker/boker_-_official_applegate-fairbairn_rubber_training_knives.htm
http://www.keenedgeknives.com/

Herbal Liniments(Dit Da Jow and Balur Oil):

http://www.briangray.com/liniment.htm
http://www.bulkherbshop.com/
http://www.springwind.com/Templates/frmTemplateX.asp?SubFolderID=21&SearchYN=N
http://www.bluepoppy.com/acb/showprod.cfm?&DID=8&CATID=7&ObjectGroup_ID=20
http://members.aol.com/_ht_a/silatpony/html/liniments_by_vdt.html
http://www.aikidofaq.com/making/dit_da_jao.html

Information Websites:

http://www.dominocs.com/fma/_coverpage.html
http://www.martialartsresource.com/filipino/filframe.htm
http://www.vikingsword.com/rila/krieger.html
http://142.58.12.77:8080/FMA/
http://www.realfighting.com/
http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?forumid=674
http://www.selfdefenseforums.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?forumid=2

Videos & Books:

http://www.paladin-press.com
http://www.cfw2.com/dept.asp?s=cfw&dept_id=260
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...f=sr_1_1/002-2617199-7945634?v=glance&s=books


----------



## dearnis.com

could we sticky this one?
Chad


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

Don't forget Warriors' Den 

www.wdsupplies.com


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by dearnis.com _
> *could we sticky this one?*



I had the same thought when I read it, but on reflection I wonder if there isn't a better approach. We're hoping to expand the info. at MartialTalk beyond the fora and perhaps it'd fit better into some other, non-forum format. We're thinking about it--certainly we want to be able to highlight especially informative posts like this.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## lhommedieu

Nice compilation of sites.  You may also want to consider the following:

For raw rattan:

http://www.caning.com/

For domestic hardwood dowels:

http://www.midwestdowel.com/

For information about exotic hardwoods:

http://www.quick-stick.de/anglo/holz.htm

For hardwood sticks:

www.wdsupplies.com
http://www.akearmory.com/hardwood_bastons.html

For hardwood training daggers:

http://www.eemaworld.com/proshop.htm

***

Would you also consider listing me as a supplier of dit da jow and other herbal products for martial arts injuries?  My URL is:

http://members.bellatlantic.net/~vze4fs8i/training_resources.htm

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## K Williams

The Bladeart.com link above isn't working anymore...

http://www.toxictoys.net/


----------



## K Williams

http://www.emersonknives.com/Gear_Training_Sticks.html


----------



## TallAdam85

I studied Arnis A while ago about a year ago or so and LOVED it but stopped training cause of my busy karate Schedule. So I hope to join back up in it this summer. I like it a lot Just is hard to find good sticks. I was looking at http://www.franksupply.com/bamboo.html
has any one ever bought from them if so where they good sticks
please let me know 
and nice to meet all of you

Adam Lux


----------



## K Williams

They sell good sticks, but you'll have to harden them yourself. They only sell raw rattan.

Here are Guro Finder's rattan hardening instructions(I recommend using a dust mask and some safety goggles when doing the sanding, and some oven mitts for handling the hot rattan sticks):

http://www.stickman-escrima.com/

From: stickman@autobahn.org
Date: Wed, 11 Jun 1997 23:30:37 -0700
Subject: eskrima: secrets of rattan
I got my nickname "Stickman" from supplying rattan to many Stockton escrimadors about 10 years ago. Since I don't make much rattan anymore, I might as well pass along some of my secrets. You can quickly see why making good rattan sticks is labor intensive, but the results will, if done properly, be worth the effort. The steps are simple, but there is a lot of technique in doing it right. A very Zen exercise, actually, as loss of focus at any stage can ruin a "perfect" stick. 
First, I cut it to the length I want. I then grind the ends flat on a disk sander, then bevel the edges to eliminate sharp edges and prevent splintering. Next I sand down the nodes until they are smooth, again to prevent splintering. This involves angling the side of the stick against the rim of the sanding disk; an improper angle will gouge into the wood and the stick must be turned constantly to avoid flat spots. 
After the sanding is done, I use a propane torch to bring the oils to the surface of the wood. Again, the stick must be kept in motion to avoid burning it, and hot pads are used because the stick can get very hot and retain the heat a long time. I will usually bring the oils up on one half of a stick, then put on my burn pattern, before switching ends and doing the other half. I like a "leopard spot" pattern, which involves darkening patches of the wood. It is imperative to keep the stick moving, and as soon as coloration begins, to get off the spot. One can see poor burn technique on most commercial sticks. In the burnt area there will be little blisters or holes in the skin where the oils popped from the heat. These weaken the wood from over-drying. A little color is better than too much. One trick for burnt areas, also good for the sanded nodes, is to rub the oil from your nose onto the wood (you can use your fingers; this is as fine a grade of natural oil as sperm whale oil, the finest grade sought by old-time whalers. Also good for repairing scratches in furniture, musical instruments etc., or defogging your glasses). 
During this stage, I also like to burn the ends of the stick. I will basically light the end like a candle, then keep turning it to prevent deep burns, finally blowng it out. 
Another burn pattern, called "tiger stripes", can be done by rolling the sticks across an electric stove element. I learned this one from Sonny Umpad. Some Hawaiian escrimadors I trained with would throw their sticks on the bbq after cooking their meat, to bake the wood and get their patterns off the grill. Reversing the stick angle can give a cross hatch pattern). 
After this stage, I bake the sticks in an oven at about 375 degrees for 10-15 minutes. It is important to monitor the sticks constantly, so they don't over-bake. During this process, steam will come out of the end of the stick (you may see some of this with the torch as well). As soon as the steam stops, the stick is done! Sometimes one end will finish before the other; let the dry end stick out of the oven. I like to pull the sticks out and tap the ends on tile. A wet sound means "not finished". As soon as it has a crisp click, it's ready. By constant monitoring, the sticks get moved and turned, so they don't overbake on one side or one end. 
If a stick is crooked, straighten it out while still hot. I just lay it on the floor and bend the other end up (using hot pads). As it cools, the stick will retain the adjustment. A properly heat treated stick is essentially hollow; you can blow on one end and feel warm breath come out the other end! The again, an over-dry stick will do the same . . . 
Finally, when the stick is warm, I rub it down with the bone. You can hear little crackles as parts of the wood or skin compress. Finally, I buff the stick out on a buffing wheel. This gives it a good shine, spreads the natural oils evenly, and improves the adhesion of the grip. It feels much nicer than lacquer and will give off the familiar "burning" smell during training. 
These, then, are my 7 steps: cut, sand, burn, bake, bend, bone, buff. Using this process, I've had some rattan last for years, such as my bo staffs made in 1986, which I still use for contact drills, with no splintering. The biggest problem is over-drying; that'll kill a stick quickly. A "perfect" stick is rare; I usually can spot my blemishes, but done right, these will last as well as can be expected for rattan. 
BTW, one reason to train with power is to get used to handling it, a point well emphasized by the Dog Bros. I can finesse lots of my students, but when a big strong guy comes along, I either handle it or not, and that is experience. I'm not saying power is necessary to deal with power, but if you haven't felt it (or haven't worked with it recently) it can be a rude surprise. Again, really well prepared rattan should handle power, though obviously not as well as other materials such as certain hardwoods, plastics or metals. 

Jeff "Stickman" Finder


----------



## TallAdam85

StickMan sir do you have any sticks left if so any for sale? If so what are the prices on the site alot of things where not loading. Also if you have any pairs for sale how long do they last?
And that place that sells raw rattan can't you use raw rattan or does it brake easy?
thanks
:asian:


----------



## Verzejd

Heard that man-made sticks are good (i.e. polycarbonate tubing).  Please post your opinions & recommendations.

Eric


----------



## K Williams

> _Originally posted by Verzejd _
> *Heard that man-made sticks are good (i.e. polycarbonate tubing).  Please post your opinions & recommendations.
> 
> Eric *



http://www.stickman-escrima.com
http://www.cboggs.com/migstix/
http://www.toxictoys.net/ (F-Stix)


----------



## jsbelljr83

Here is a good supplier of herbal topical analgesic: www.chinagel.com.   I have been using their product for about 6 months and it works great!!!  It really helps makes bruises disappear fast, and helps old muscles like mine feel better after a hard workout.


----------



## K Williams

Here's a company that makes custom wood nightsticks, sticks, and kubotans. He uses Cocobolo, Balsam of Peru, Bloodwood, Purpleheart, etc.

http://home.i-plus.net/aa3jt


----------



## sungkit

I would like to let members of the forum and those just visiting to know of www.panlaban.com

Master Nilo Limpin is the manufacturer and he chooses the wood and makes all of the products which he sells on the abovementioned site. In regards to the filipino martial arts, there is a selection of sticks (black and tiger kamagong, bahi, labsica, ratten), wooden training swords and daggers, dulo dulo, etc.

Being based here in the Philippines, my teacher Master Roland Dantes took me to visit Master Nilo Limpin as he obtains his sticks from him. I  purchased some sticks and swords from Panlaban Unlimited and I am extremely happy with the quality of the products. Often people sell sticks and call them kamagong, but as is often the case, the wood is not really kamagong. Not with the sticks Master Nilo sells.


----------



## lhommedieu

Please also consider:  http://www.woodenflutemaker.com/

I found Mark Hoza on the internet.  He makes flute parts for concert-level flutes out of Australian ironwood - an extremely hard, dense, heavy wood with properties similar to kamagong.

Mark is a hell of a nice guy and very accomodating.  I placed a custom order with him and was very happy with the results.  His craftsmanship is outstanding.

Best, 

Steve Lamade


----------



## lhommedieu

Just a followup:

Mark wrote me recently re. his current pricing.  Prices for sticks are $45.00 for one stick and $80.00 for a pair.  Shipping and handling are included in the cost.

Best,

Steve


----------



## TAK

One more for the list of links ...
www.TAKknife.com
Training knives- 25+ standard designs plus custom made trainers to your spec (or live blade)
High impact sticks- 26" thru 30" lengths


----------



## K Williams

Here's an updated version of the original list...

Ready Made Sticks:

http://www.bloodsport.com/product.htm
http://www.stickman-escrima.com/start.htm
http://www.cboggs.com/migstix/
http://www.bobsbokkens.com/
http://www.geocities.com/Colosseum/Rink/8337/
http://www.kriscutlery.com/philippine/escrima/index.html
http://www.nnaji.fsnet.co.uk/stix.htm
http://www.canemasters.com/long_sticks_staffs.html
http://www8.ivenue.com/sofstxconcepts/productCat557.ctlg
http://www.actionflex.com/martial/escrima.htm
http://home.i-plus.net/aa3jt/
http://www.mdtactical.com/fighting.htm
http://www.panlaban.com/Products/bastons.html
http://dogbrothers.com/index.php?cPath=29
http://www.crane-mountain.com/page12.html
http://www.botac.com/batons.html
http://wdsupplies.com/store/default.php?cPath=22
http://www.woodenflutemaker.com/

Raw Rattan:

http://www.bambooandrattan.com/index.htm
http://www.franksupply.com/bamboo.html
http://www.caning.com/rattan.html

Stickbags:

http://www.bladerigger.com/
http://www.bloodsport.com/product.htm
http://142.58.12.77:8080/FMA/Features/TortalBag/

Grip Strengtheners:

http://www6.mailordercentral.com/ironmind/products.asp?dept=8
http://www.wle.com//products/td12m.html
http://www.rei.com/online/store/Pro...6&parent_category_rn=40000052&vcat=REI_SEARCH

Masks & Armor:

http://www.santelli.com/framesstore/masks.html
http://www.triplette.com/sport fe...ncing_masks.htm
http://www.doceparesusa.com/html/equipment.html
http://www.blue-gauntlet.com/cgi-bin/store/commerce.cgi?product=mask&cart_id=2620768.18188

Self Defense Products:

http://www.keychaindefense.com/
http://www.survivalsheath.com/knives/index.htm
http://www.selfdefenseproducts.com/
http://www.warriorschest.com/pals.htm
http://www.selfdefensegear.com/

Knives & Related Products:

http://www.1sks.com
http://www.newgraham.com
http://www.osograndeknives.com/
http://www.szaboinc.com/
http://www.mnsi.net/~nbtnoel/products.htm
http://www.rivercitysheaths.com/
http://www.survivalsheath.com/
http://www.skunkworksusa.com/
http://www.knifeoutlet.com/

Training Knives:

http://www.trainingblades.com/
http://www.osograndeknives.com/Boker/boker_-_official_applegate-fairbairn_rubber_training_knives.htm
http://www.keenedgeknives.com/
http://www.takknife.com/

Herbal Liniments(Dit Da Jow and Balur Oil):

http://www.briangray.com/liniment.htm
http://www.bulkherbshop.com/
http://www.springwind.com/Templates/frmTemplateS.asp?SubFolderID=21&SearchYN=N
http://www.bluepoppy.com/store/liniments.cfm
http://www.eastearthtrade.com/catalog.php?category=17
http://www.aikidofaq.com/making/dit_da_jao.html
http://www.bambootemple.com/shaolinbrand/htmherbs/sx050002.htm

Information Websites:

http://www.martialartsresource.com/filipino/filframe.htm
http://www.vikingsword.com/rila/krieger.html
http://142.58.12.77:8080/FMA/
http://www.realfighting.com/
http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=708
http://www.selfdefenseforums.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?forumid=2
http://www.donrearic.com/
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?forumid=7

Videos, Books, Magazines:

http://www.paladinpress.com
http://www.cfwenterprises.com/dept.asp?s=cfw&dept_id=260
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...f=sr_1_1/102-5014321-0720930?v=glance&s=books
http://www.filipinomag.com/


----------



## K Williams

http://www.stab.ca/cases.htm


----------



## K Williams

http://www.casiberia.com/cas_website/productsearch.asp?page=1&recs=10&searchtext=filipino


----------



## Pat OMalley

try this one out for size:
www.eskrimador-supplies.com

best regards

Pat


----------



## Leslie

Kali Gear
stick bags, sticks, knives and other training equipment


----------



## kuntawguro

Nice Filipino Bolo, good prices- nice seller


http://www.reflectionsofasia.com/bolo.htm


----------



## kuntawguro

http://www.squidoo.com/fma/

Sponsored by Sage Martial arts Milwaukee wi.  , this page has a lot of good stuff


----------



## lefty eskrimador

Hi all,
My student Brandon Katz is a custom weapons maker, and hand crafts weapons for the Filipino arts that are as functional as they are beautiful.  He currently makes his weapons from a South American hardwood called Purple Heart, which is the toughest stuff I've ever used.  He also makes weapons from hickory, ash, and another South American wood called Wenge.  Right now  his stock is mostly hardwood, but he will soon be adding rattan sticks as well.  He also will soon be offering Dit Da Jow, a must for serious Eskrima practice.

His address is...

www.eskrimacustoms.com

Check out his site, you won't be dissapointed.

Kim


----------



## arnisador

lefty eskrimador said:


> He also will soon be offering Dit Da Jow, a must for serious Eskrima practice.



Heh, I have a huge bruise on my right arm from where an eskrima stick (rattan) landed on my forearm during sparring on Wednesday. There's a smaller bruise from either stick or knife sparring--I'm not sure which.

I used DDJ when I studied Kung Fu but haven't tried it for FMA yet.


----------



## lhommedieu

arnisador said:


> Heh, I have a huge bruise on my right arm from where an eskrima stick (rattan) landed on my forearm during sparring on Wednesday. There's a smaller bruise from either stick or knife sparring--I'm not sure which.
> 
> I used DDJ when I studied Kung Fu but haven't tried it for FMA yet.


 
For training injuries like these you'll want a DDJ that is cooling or neutral in nature, and which moves Qi and Blood.  Warming jows like Zheng Gu Shui and specialty jows for iron palm, etc. are probably not as effective.

Best,

Steve


----------



## kuntawguro

I have tried many of the links listed and they are defunct
 should we update a current list?


----------



## Carol

Feel free to add current sources


----------



## K Williams

I would edit the links if that was allowed, but after a certain amount of time that feature is no longer available.


----------



## jkdbayarea

Thanks for the list.


www.jkdkickboxing.com


----------



## scarphe

has anyone purchased from www.pmasupplies.com and if so could they expalisn the quality of the products and costumer service.
thanks
scarphe


----------



## K Williams

This company sells cocobolo sticks in a lot of lengths and diameters.

http://www.westcoastwoodturning.com/index.cfm/fa/categories.main/parentcat/29752


----------



## mendozahoney

first link is not available... 
please send another link..

thanks for sharing.
thanks


----------



## lhommedieu

I have a limited supply of 7 year-old dit da jow for sale:

lhommedieu@hotmail.com

Best,

Steve


----------



## K Williams

mendozahoney said:


> first link is not available...
> please send another link..
> 
> thanks for sharing.
> thanks


 
http://bloodsport.com/index.php?cPath=2&osCsid=c994ca87a3b5887c93691f6d2825aaef


----------



## K Williams

http://www.szaboinc.com/edged_detail.asp?ID=137

http://www.szaboinc.com/edged_detail.asp?ID=135


----------



## K Williams

http://www.customworkshop.biz/escrima.html


----------



## bribrius

so with the fifty or so sources...

do i dare ask?

where is the best place to get a back of ten assorted traditional rattan sticks. Figure i can save a buck buying a bag of 6"-30" instead of individually.



Not the kind "meant for show only" and peferably with some quality control so i dont end up with a 1 1/4 and 1" mis match. Not looking for any show pieces, work sticks.


----------



## K Williams

bribrius said:


> so with the fifty or so sources...
> 
> do i dare ask?
> 
> where is the best place to get a back of ten assorted traditional rattan sticks. Figure i can save a buck buying a bag of 6"-30" instead of individually.
> 
> Not the kind "meant for show only" and peferably with some quality control so i dont end up with a 1 1/4 and 1" mis match. Not looking for any show pieces, work sticks.


 
Kombat Instruments Limited
www.bloodsport.com


----------

